# Similar '60's Dunhill Tanshells-is one better?



## reamsden (Dec 6, 2012)

Greetings, I'm new to the forum. I'm preparing to sell some of my inherited pipes. These two unsmoked Dunhill Tanshell pipes are from the 60's. I'm going to put one on ebay and might keep the other. Are these equal? If I'm correct one is from 1961 & the other is 1962. My confusion is that i don't know what 48 or OX denotes or if just general visual pleasantness is also a factor. The stem tips seem to be the only difference to me. See attached photos 48_1 thru _4 and OX_1 thru _4. Any input would be welcome. Regards, Bobby


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

OX is just a letter shape code and 48 is a number shape code. gorgeous pipes, i would have died to inherit unsmoked dunhills.....


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, the OX is a bulldog shape and I think the 48 is too. You could probably track this down at Dunhill dating key -- Logos & Markings.

No idea which is better, but they are both absolutely incredible! They should fetch a pretty penny.


----------



## reamsden (Dec 6, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Well, the OX is a bulldog shape and I think the 48 is too. You could probably track this down at.
> 
> No idea which is better, but they are both absolutely incredible! They should fetch a pretty penny.


Thanks Deuce & Freestoke.

My only other unknown, since i'm new at this, would be maybe a stupid question. Would a _new_ 50 year old pipe have a value equal to, less or more than a brand new similar Dunhill pipe?

bobby


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

reamsden said:


> Thanks Deuce & Freestoke.
> 
> My only other unknown, since i'm new at this, would be maybe a stupid question. Would a _new_ 50 year old pipe have a value equal to, less or more than a brand new similar Dunhill pipe?
> 
> bobby


Of equal quality briar, size, finish, etc., the older unsmoked pipe will be worth more, especially with original like-new box, pipe bag, etc. Think of it as a perfectly preserved, undamaged antique and you'll get the idea.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

On that note I'd offer 400 for the both of them......


----------



## reamsden (Dec 6, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Of equal quality briar, size, finish, etc., the older unsmoked pipe will be worth more, especially with original like-new box, pipe bag, etc. Think of it as a perfectly preserved, undamaged antique and you'll get the idea.


Well, we're going to find out in about 10 days. I just put the DUNHILL TANSHELL OX F/T on ebay.

Thanks for sharing your knowledge. I chose that one since i deemed it the lesser of the two just on physical appearance. The 48 has a more defined grain relief IMO.

thanks again.

regards

bobby


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

reamsden said:


> Well, we're going to find out in about 10 days. I just put the DUNHILL TANSHELL OX F/T on ebay.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your knowledge. I chose that one since i deemed it the lesser of the two just on physical appearance. The 48 has a more defined grain relief IMO.
> 
> ...


You're welcome and bon chance! You might get a nice ride out that. Glad you gave it 10 days, to give it a little time for people to find it and start the bidding wars. I suspect it will go for close to $400, since a "normal" tan shell in excellent shape goes for about $250-300. The box and the bag make it worth more to a collector. (Some people buy these unsmoked estate pipes for display purposes only.)


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Good luck on your sale, I'm sure they will fetch a nice price.

I am sorry if this is forward, but why not smoke them? You said these were inherited, wouldn't the departed be better remembered by having a cherished smoking pipe to smoke on those occasions that they are on your mind, rather than a few hundred bucks that is going to be blown? I understand that you are probably not a pipe smoker, but why not give it a try?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> Good luck on your sale, I'm sure they will fetch a nice price.
> 
> I am sorry if this is forward, but why not smoke them? You said these were inherited, wouldn't the departed be better remembered by having a cherished smoking pipe to smoke on those occasions that they are on your mind, rather than a few hundred bucks that is going to be blown? I understand that you are probably not a pipe smoker, but why not give it a try?


I was thinking the same thing but couldn't put it so eloquently......


----------



## reamsden (Dec 6, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> I was thinking the same thing but couldn't put it so eloquently......


Thanks guys. Y'know i received 10 of these great pipes. 5 Dunhills, 3 Sasienis, 1 Charatan and 1 GBD. All unsmoked and from the '60's era, all in their original boxes.

They are all so kickass beautiful that I can't bring myself to smoke any one of them.

I do smoke a pipe a little bit and do enjoy it. I'm thinking what I might do is to purchase a great restored Dunhill with my proceeds. I think these need to be preserved as is.

I'm just not a collector.

regards,

bobby


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

reamsden said:


> Thanks guys. Y'know i received 10 of these great pipes. 5 Dunhills, *3 Sasienis,* 1 Charatan and 1 GBD. All unsmoked and from the '60's era, all in their original boxes.


gasp :faint:Is one of the Sasieni's a FourDot rusticated prince by chance? I'll offer you a kidney or one cornea.


----------



## reamsden (Dec 6, 2012)

they are as follows:
Sasieni FOUR DOT MOORGATE 11 "RUFF ROOT" S ( the 11 could be a " since it's smaller than the word MOORGATE )
Sasieni FOUR DOT "PEMBROKE" S "RUFF ROOT S on the box it says: Natural
Sasieni FOUR DOT "BUCKINGHAM" S "RUFF ROOT" S on the box it says: Natural


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

You have pics of those? We all love sasienis!


----------



## reamsden (Dec 6, 2012)

Not yet, but soon. i actually tried to attached a pic of the GBD on my last post, but looks like i need instruction. i uploaded it, put a check in the box, previewed it, and clicked reply but it appears it didn't take ??


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

reamsden said:


> they are as follows:
> Sasieni FOUR DOT MOORGATE 11 "RUFF ROOT" S ( the 11 could be a " since it's smaller than the word MOORGATE )
> Sasieni FOUR DOT "PEMBROKE" S "RUFF ROOT S on the box it says: Natural
> Sasieni FOUR DOT "BUCKINGHAM" S "RUFF ROOT" S on the box it says: Natural


What shapes?


----------



## reamsden (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, not knowing the nomanclature, 
the Moorgate is a normal looking pipe, round straight shaft, very dark in color with a beautiful deep ring grain finish. larger chamber width than normal-bowl flares out from bottom to top.
the Penbroke is also a normal looking pipe, round straight shaft, very light in color, like the Tanshells with a beautiful deep grain finish.
the Buckingham is also a normal looking pipe, round straight shaft, very light in color, like the Tanshells with a beautiful deep grain finish. very similar to the Pembroke with a slight difference to the angle of the bowl.
pics coming soon - if i can figure out how to do it.


----------

